# مساعدة في عمل خط انتاج خضار مجمد



## waleed almasry (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة الاعزاء ارجو كل من لدية معلومات علي خط انتاج خضار مجمد يفيدني جزاه الله خيرا


----------

